# Waxing Orbea?



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

My Onix is white and I was wondering if it's ok to wax the frame like I do my car? I use Meguiar's Medallion, is there a specific wax for bikes? Any tips or links on this?


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I use regular (by regular I mean $50 a can) wax, the same stuff I use on my car. I detail cars on the side so I know a lot about paint, just be sure to wax on a clean surface, I usually clay bar mine before wax.


----------



## davidinsac (Nov 2, 2009)

Cool, thanks for the tip, just wanted to make sure it was ok to use car wax on the bike.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

alias33 said:


> I use regular (by regular I mean $50 a can) wax, the same stuff I use on my car. I detail cars on the side so I know a lot about paint, just be sure to wax on a clean surface, I usually clay bar mine before wax.


Ha. I thought I was the only one crazy enough. Clay bar is really incredible stuff. Clay and Zaino Z-CS has been very good for my Onix (car too). Hit it with Z-6 gloss enhancer every once in a while.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

MisterMike said:


> Ha. I thought I was the only one crazy enough. Clay bar is really incredible stuff. Clay and Zaino Z-CS has been very good for my Onix (car too). Hit it with Z-6 gloss enhancer every once in a while.



I always used Zaino sealant on my cars also. Recently I've switched off the Menzerna line of products. Their FMJ sealant is awesome. I top it off with a coat of Meguires yellow wax for added depth. Yes I also use these products on my bikes and it looks great.


----------

